# treatment options



## mallows (Nov 8, 2021)

i've read in an article tplo, when it comes to treating cclr there are two options: medical and surgical, medical is considered to be conservative but it is also a long term and expensive. And as a fur parent we dont want our dogs to undergo a surgical anymore. which treatment do you think is best? any thoughts?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would be guided by specialists who are seeing my dog and taking their advice about what is best for that dog.

My girl was diagnosed with luxating patella at around 18 months and that can also be treated surgically or conservatively. I took advice from rehab specialists and worked for many years to keep her fit and well and good muscles in her leg meant her knees did not cause her problems. Eventually she started to struggle more and then needed surgery and at that point we had surgery on the worst knee and have continued to work to keep muscles strong in her operated on leg and also her other leg.


----------

